# Halogen Light Recall



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

*JUST IN CASE ANY OF YOU HAVE THESE LIGHTS ON YOUR FLOUNDER RIG:*<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Halogen Work Lights Recalled by Harbor Freight Tools Due to Fire and Shock Hazards<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Name of Product: Chicago Electric Halogen Work Lights<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Units: About 58,000<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Distributor: Harbor Freight Tools, of Camarillo, Calif.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hazard: The halogen work lights can overheat and melt, and pose a risk of fire and electrical shock to consumers.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Incidents/Injuries: There have been three reports of incidents in which the recalled halogen work lights overheated and melted. No injuries have been reported.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Description: The halogen work lights are 500 watts. Model number 30858 is included in this recall. The lamp measures 7 inches wide x 5 ½ inches high and is mounted on a yellow frame. "UL Listed E163392" and "Work Light 8F95" is printed on a sticker on the back. The model number is printed on the light's packaging.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sold at: Harbor Freight Tools stores nationwide, Harbor Freight Tools' catalogs, and at www.harborfreight.com from February 2006 through March 2008 for about $10.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good eye man. I'm glad the ones I'm installing aren't made by them. Thanks for watching out for us!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Seems like I saw somebody on here with those yellow framed lights?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Wal-Mart has the Yellow housing ones too. I junked those early and used the Red ones from Home Depot. 

Tried 2 from Home Depot first and then replaced the Wal-Mart ones.



I've got the 2-STB side HPS mounted now.


----------

